# Fruit as a treat



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

_Does anyone know or have you ever feed you baby dehydrated banana chips that would come out of a bag of trail mix? I think I also read a somewhere on here that one mommy was feeding yogurt? I already give the boys carrot chips and green beans as treats but I was just wanted to know if the other items would be alright to feed. Are there fresh fruits they can have as a snack?_


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I give Bibu lettuce because if you put steak and lettuce next to each other and let him choose, he shoots for the lettuce!!!! I've never tried banana or carrot chips but I'd be curious to know if others use them and how their fluff like them.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce tried a piece of banana and didnt like it ,i also found out he doesnt really like veggies , because whenever i feed grandma lucys , he takes the green peas and carrots out of the bowl lol .. i did give him two tiny pieces of apple the other day n he liked it .


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

_All of my crew like veggies and I thought that fruit would be a nice treat as well. I would much rather them have that than store purchased dog treats. both my malts well take my finger off for green beans._


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani likes bananas, mango, watermelon, apple - so far those are the only fruits I've given him and sometimes I add a little greek yogurt to it. He also loves carrots and lettuce.


----------



## NWmaltesemom (Jul 24, 2011)

I do feed my babies fresh fruits and cooked veggies as they are unable to digest the celulose in veggies if they are raw. My husband and I eat fresh steamed veggies everynight for diner and I save some for them. They love string beans, broccoli, broccolini, and they adore asparagus. I give them fresh apple, watermelon, and blueberries. I only give small amounts of the fruits but they love them. I don't give any dog treats any longer because of Chloe's health issues she can only have very minimal fat so those are not good for her.

Donna


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine loves baby carrots and green beans too! I think it's the crunchiness.
He will eat any raw veggie that crunches. He also loves yogurt and kefir, which our vet recommended. Just a little.
For fruit, he likes little pieces of bananas and pieces of raw apple (no skin). I have read that grapes can be dangerous for them, and raisins too.
We haven't tried dehydrated fruit. I think that I would just check the ingredients to make sure there isn't too much sugar. Sometimes they have as much sugar as a candy bar!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I give Bailey fresh fruit and veggies as treats quite often. The veggies I give him a lot are carrots, cucumbers and lettuce - he loves them. He also LOVES fruit - his favorite right now are peaches but he also loves apples and watermelon. He's not crazy about bananas at all (neither am I so that works out, hehe) but he would do anything for peaches!!


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

_I appreciate all of your feed back, it gives me many more options for feeding my little men._


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

My little guy LOVESSSS sugar snap peas, green beans, carrots, squash, sweet potatoes, watermelon, strawberries, nectarines, pears, and mangos. My parents refer to him as the little buddha as he would much rather eat veggies/fruits than meat. Hehe.


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

_What part of Texas to you and Sammy live? I am in Tyler_


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

We're Houstonians.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I home cook and Tyler loves cooked celery, carrots, sweet potato, broccoli, peas, sugar snaps and green beans. For some reason he isn't wild about fruits. Of course raisins and grapes are considered toxic as is the pit of an avocado so I steer clear or them. I dehydrate chicken as a treat for him rather than commercial treats and he'll do anything for them...before that I gave him Kona Chip treats because they're made in the USA.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Diamond loves banana and apple (fresh), but she also eats banana and apple chips dried for dogs (no chemicals, apples sourced from US, all drying and packing in US or Canada). The company that makes these banana chips and dried apples for dogs is Benny Bullys. We get them in pet stores here in Toronto, but they are easy to find online as well. As long as we're on the topic of fruits I will mention that grapes (and raisins) are very toxic to dogs. Also, little dogs should be especially careful to avoid apple seeds and the seeds of most fruits because they are poisonous in any quantity.


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

_Thank you Chris for the info _


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My girls love their veggie and their fruits. 

Fruit favorites are:
1. Apples - #1 hands down
2. Bananas
3. Watermelon
4. Cantalope
5. Peaches
6. Nectarines
7. Blueberries
8. Tilly likes citrus fruits like oranges/tangerines, etc. but Lacie doesn't care for these.

Veggies:
1. Califlower
2. Broccoli
3. Cucumbers
4. Tomatoes
5. Sweet Potatoes
6. Green Beans
7. Peas
8. Carrots

Some of these I feed raw and some of the veggies I steam. Imho, they would much rather have an apple slice or a baby carrot to chew on than a regular dog treat and I think it's healther for them.

I also give the girls plain yogurt -- about a tablespoon a day. It helps their digestion, imo.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

When Pearl sees the great big yellow salad container come out of the fridge to get ready for dinner, she's next to my feet in a heartbeat! I toss her shredded carrots, cucumber, broccoli, cauliflower, even asparagus pieces. As for fruit she gets totally ca-ra-zee over strawberries!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel also loves strawberries---I cut them in slices & freeze them for him to eat in the hot Greek summers! He follows me around like a puppy to get one!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Since Baci has has issues i keep him very limited however i do give all the veggies in his food mixture than in the middle of the day i give him watermelon and a few blueberry's as a treat.. I do not give him any other treat when watermelon goes out of season ill give a little something else apple etc..


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I remember the first time I ate a mango after getting Cozette. She _lunged_ at it like she was starving! I was so surprised! A few days later I got the same response from apples and green beans. Since she is an incredibly picker eater it is great to have the option of these healthy items to use as treats. 

I should clarify that-- she is fussy when it comes to food. send her outside and she eats anything she can get hold off, LOL


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

I feed Frankie fresh apple slices, peach, watermelon, mangos, bananas and a bit of yogurt from time to time. I have to say he probably enjoys the mangos most and the bananas the least.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter loves fruit! We feed strawberries, watermelon, cantaloupe, pineapple, apple, and banana. He does not like blueberries. He also eats most veggies!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The banana chips that are in trail mixes almost always have added sugar. A very select few do not have any additional sugar. If you know the kind you have only contain natural sugars, they are fine to feed.

My two love fresh fruit, especially strawberries, watermelon (they only get a tiny bit), and bananas!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was just thinking, I would think you have to watch for the nitrates (or is it nitrites) in some of the dried fruits. I know humans who have bad allergic reactions to them in fruits that are preserved. Trader Joe might have some good products.


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

My babies loves fresh blueberry's and will eat just about anything!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I also tend to stay away from the trail mix/dehydrated human type stuff due to sugars and preservatives. I like to give my crew as much fresh, raw, natural things as possible. They get seasonal fruits and veggies in the spring, summer & fall. In the winter they get what I can get in the grocery store like apples, baby carrots, frozen peas, etc. Right now my supply of blueberries is getting really low really quickly. And here I thought I had so much. lol Zoe's not as crazy for them as my other two but Callie is just nuts for them. And Jett takes his off into a corner to savor it. So far it's the only thing I've found that he doesn't wolf down but really wants to enjoy.

Just be sure to check the human food that's toxic to dogs in one of the pinned threads in this section. The core and seeds of apples contain cyanide for example.

Just a warning though....you could cause a situation where it makes it difficult to enjoy your fruits and veggies in peace. For example I have 3 pair of black eyes on me while I'm trying to enjoy some blueberries in my Greek Yogurt with honey as I'm typing.


----------

